# Gattuso: "Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli."



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:

"In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Mah. E' da capire come hanno impostato la domanda, ma poteva risparmiarsela.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.



Ottuso.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.



Mi astengo dal commentare per rispetto ad una icona come Ringhio.


----------



## princeps (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.


parole che mi hanno profondamente deluso


----------



## Aron (26 Ottobre 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> parole che mi hanno profondamente deluso



Manco avesse rinnegato il Milan...


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Ottobre 2022)

No comment


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Fateci caso,i nostri ex tutti avvelenati come bestie contro di noi. Non mi spiego questa cosa. Forse sono rancorosi per mancati ruoli in società o per gli esoneri


----------



## Milanoide (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.


Ovviamente noi siamo in corsa, ma condivido la sua risposta.
Ed è un uomo del Sud che mi ha aiutato a guarire da fortissimi pregiudizi giovanili.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.



Gattuso non è mai stato un ”fine dicitore”. Io non riesco ad odiarlo.


----------



## Djici (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.


Se la poteva risparmiare.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Fateci caso,i nostri ex tutti avvelenati come bestie contro di noi. Non mi spiego questa cosa. Forse sono rancorosi per mancati ruoli in società o per gli esoneri



Non montiamo un caso sul nulla. Rino lo scorso luglio: Milan? La storia non si cancella, lo scudetto è meritato per la proposta di calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.


ahahahahaha godo.
finalmente qualcuno aprirà gli occhi sull'uomo, qualcuno ancora no.


----------



## unbreakable (26 Ottobre 2022)

Io posso capire che ha allenato a napoli e magari ci sarà stato pure bene..però ragazzi..hai fatto la storia del milan , sei stato invitato alla Reunion e speri che vinca il Napoli?non ho visto il servizio ma così c'è da rimanerci male..


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Fateci caso,i nostri ex tutti avvelenati come bestie contro di noi. Non mi spiego questa cosa. Forse sono rancorosi per mancati ruoli in società o per gli esoneri


Insomma... Un fratello ha appena proposto il documentario del Milan Ancelottiano, roba da brividi. Tranne Nesta sono stati tutti additati come traditori avvelenati, tutti. A me è parso l'esatto opposto, ovviamente ognuno ha le sue giuste sensibilità, ma se per non essere avvelenato deve sempre e solo parlare bene allora la vediamo in modo opposto 

Rino ha allenato a Napoli, si vede che qualcosa gli è rimasta nel cuore. Inoltre quando imbocchi questa via professionale è difficile non premiare il merito, lo è per le da tifoso del Milan, figuriamoci per chi lavora nel mondo del calcio.

Parlando di Gattuso è impossibile volergli male, anche se non l'ho mai stimato come giocatore, allenatore e uomo (non mi è piaciuto il capitano che va in giro a tirare testate agli avversari in CL dopo aver perso, vergognoso), ma se esiste una cosa che non si può discutere è il suo attaccamento alla maglia. Questo è sempre stato un Milanista puro, è veramente l'utente di Milanwolrd con la maglia del Milan 

Ripeto, sono sensibilità personali. A me non non fa alcun effetto sentire queste ed altre parole. Pure Zvone ("Il Milanista vero" dicono) si è messo a sparare (giustamente) sul Milan Cinese da subito e fu additato allora come un venduto...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Ottobre 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Io posso capire che ha allenato a napoli e magari ci sarà stato pure bene..però ragazzi..hai fatto la storia del milan , sei stato invitato alla Reunion e speri che vinca il Napoli?non ho visto il servizio ma così c'è da rimanerci male..


È invidioso di qualcosa, chiaro


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Io posso capire che ha allenato a napoli e magari ci sarà stato pure bene..però ragazzi..hai fatto la storia del milan , sei stato invitato alla Reunion e speri che vinca il Napoli?non ho visto il servizio ma così c'è da rimanerci male..


Ragazzi da quanto aspettano lo scudetto al Napoli?
Non c'è mica niente di male che tifi per UNO scudetto al Napoli, non significa che non gioirebbe se il Milan vince i 3-4 scudetti successivi.


----------



## unbreakable (26 Ottobre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi da quanto aspettano lo scudetto al Napoli?
> Non c'è mica niente di male che tifi per UNO scudetto al Napoli, non significa che non gioirebbe se il Milan vince i 3-4 scudetti successivi.


Io pensavo fosse milanista tipo Baresi o maldini o pippo inzaghi..magari da giovani erano simpatizzanti di altre squadre ma una volta entrati nel mondo Milan hanno sempre fatto dichiarazioni d'amore verso il milan e i suoi tifosi
Le parole hanno un peso per tutti, tanti milanisti sono cresciuti con gattuso pirlo ambrosini pippo..non io..io sono cresciuto con Baresi maldini etc
Ad un tifoso milanista non passa neanche per anticamera del cervello una frase del genere..poi se non tifa milan chiarisca come nesta tifa lazio ok si accetta ma sia chiaro
Sempre con rispetto per quello che ha fatto e dato in campo 
Poi non ho visto il servizio e magari sta gufando non so


----------



## Marco T. (26 Ottobre 2022)

Belle parole Rino, grazie


----------



## danjr (26 Ottobre 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Io pensavo fosse milanista tipo Baresi o maldini o pippo inzaghi..magari da giovani erano simpatizzanti di altre squadre ma una volta entrati nel mondo Milan hanno sempre fatto dichiarazioni d'amore verso il milan e i suoi tifosi
> Le parole hanno un peso per tutti, tanti milanisti sono cresciuti con gattuso pirlo ambrosini pippo..non io..io sono cresciuto con Baresi maldini etc
> Ad un tifoso milanista non passa neanche per anticamera del cervello una frase del genere..poi se non tifa milan chiarisca come nesta tifa lazio ok si accetta ma sia chiaro
> Sempre con rispetto per quello che ha fatto e dato in campo
> Poi non ho visto il servizio e magari sta gufando non so


Inzaghi, Inzaghi è il simbolo del milanismo, Inzaghi è il più milanista di tutti.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.


se non sbaglio lo disse anche lo scorso anno, potrebbe essere gufaggio


----------



## jacky (26 Ottobre 2022)

Ho sentito l’intervista ed è diversa da come è riportata.
Il spero vinca il Napoli dopo tanti anni che sta ai vertici era un concetto generale e non significava che spera vinca contro il Milan.


----------



## Marco T. (26 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbè dai pensare che Gattuso possa essere Milanista quanti Baresi e Msldini ? Ma come si fa incredibile. Poi Pippo tifa sempre Milan anche contro l’Inter di suo fratello e lo ha fatto intendere. Poi Nesta Lazuale si ed e giusto così , però da parte sua ho letto solo sempre parole positive sull Milan. Rino per me è sempre stato un po‘ Fake.


----------



## davidsdave80 (27 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Fateci caso,i nostri ex tutti avvelenati come bestie contro di noi. Non mi spiego questa cosa. Forse sono rancorosi per mancati ruoli in società o per gli esoneri


esatto... ruoli o t******Te che si sono presi..


----------



## sampapot (27 Ottobre 2022)

15 anni da tesserato milanista (giocatore + allenatore) contro 2 da napoletano...parole strane a mio avviso, sempre che siano vere


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Io spero ovviamente lo vinca il Milan, però se lo vincesse il Napoli dopo diversi anni che è al vertice sportivamente mi potrebbe andare bene. Basta che non ci si mettano fattori esterni.


----------



## Albijol (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.



Come uomo l ho sempre schifato, quindi queste dichiarazioni non mi so prendono neanche un po'


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, *per come sta giocando*, lo merita assolutamente'.



Come calciatore nulla da dire, tanta stima! Anche perché per quanto forte nel suo ruolo, è sempre stato un comprimario, quindi uno che non aveva tutti i riflettori puntati addosso o mille intervistatori al giorno. 

Come allenatore mi fa venire i conati di vomito per come fa non giocare le sue squadre e per il suo modo di comunicare. Da quando è diventato allenatore del Milan mi ha sempre dato l'idea del finto buono e bravo. Ma questa è solo una mia impressione, magari mi sbaglio. 

Certo che arrivare a dire addirittura che spera di che vinca il Napoli per me lo identifica non poco.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ma cosa vi aspettavate da questo falso?


----------



## raducioiu (27 Ottobre 2022)

Meglio vinca il Napoli piuttosto di Inter e Juventus certo, ma un vero milanista dovrebbe disprezzare quella squadra che barando ci ha truffato per ben due volte spedendoci in serie B nel 1982 (con il portiere che anziché rinviare si gira di 180° e appoggia la palla in angolo con le mani per regalare il pareggio al Genoa) e rubandoci lo scudetto nel 1990 (con la pagliacciata di Alemao per la monetina e le imprese dell'arbitro Lo Bello).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Solo una domanda..
ma se avesse risposto Milan
Sarebbe nato il topic ?
penso di no! vista la banalità della risposta


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Insomma... Un fratello ha appena proposto il documentario del Milan Ancelottiano, roba da brividi. Tranne Nesta sono stati tutti additati come traditori avvelenati, tutti. A me è parso l'esatto opposto, ovviamente ognuno ha le sue giuste sensibilità, ma se per non essere avvelenato deve sempre e solo parlare bene allora la vediamo in modo opposto
> 
> Rino ha allenato a Napoli, si vede che qualcosa gli è rimasta nel cuore. Inoltre quando imbocchi questa via professionale è difficile non premiare il merito, lo è per le da tifoso del Milan, figuriamoci per chi lavora nel mondo del calcio.
> 
> ...


no dai non è così.
a parte pirlo e (qualcuno) gattuso, gli altri non sono considerati traditori se non da pochissimi tifosi per i motivi più disparati.

ambro pippo paolo e nesta sono fedeli al milan. rui costa, sheva, seedorf, crespo, kaladze, serginho, dida cafu, kaka, ancelotti e poi me ne dimenticherò tanti sono più o meno innamorati del milan.

pirlo lo abbiamo visto e gattuso anche, basta guardare la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Fateci caso,i nostri ex tutti avvelenati come bestie contro di noi. Non mi spiego questa cosa. Forse sono rancorosi per mancati ruoli in società o per gli esoneri


Veramente... quando non allenava, prima di andare a Valencia, Gattuso era in tribuna ogni partita del Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.


Beh ha allenato a Napoli e dunque una dichiarazione che ci sta.

Poi che Gattuso sia milanista nel midollo lo sanno tutti e lui non ne fa mai mistero.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no dai non è così.
> a parte pirlo e (qualcuno) gattuso, gli altri non sono considerati traditori se non da pochissimi tifosi per i motivi più disparati.
> 
> ambro pippo paolo e nesta sono fedeli al milan. rui costa, sheva, seedorf, crespo, kaladze, serginho, dida cafu, kaka, ancelotti e poi me ne dimenticherò tanti sono più o meno innamorati del milan.
> ...


Gattuso ha fame , ha sempre avuto fame.
Ma ,mentre da giocatore si è fatto col sudore della sua fronte, ora da allenatore non si fa scrupoli a telefonare all'amico o bussare alla porta dell'amico.
In parole povere, per certi versi, si è imborghesito.

Ha raggiunto uno status che rivendica con forza e autorità.

Ecco perchè io , te e pochi altri spesso non lo riconosciamo più : il gattuso di oggi cozza clamorosamente con il ricordo che abbiamo di ringhio.
Questo non vuol dire non sia una bella persona o che non sia una persona seria, non fraintendermi, semplicemente pretende di raccogliere qualcosa dopo che ha seminato e sudato.

Giusto o sbagliato non sta a me dirlo ma anche a me delle volte pare un tantino falso.
Non è l'unico di questo mondo comunque che si comporta cosi, chiariamo.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Mah, non mi dà fastidio più di tanto questa dichiarazione.

Anzitutto, uno scudetto al Napoli (meritato, s'intende) o alla juve (rubato) non si nega. L'importante è che non lo vinca l'inda.

Poi, il Rino non-giocatore non è più un fiammeggiante milanista. Ha preso la sua strada, sbagliata secondo me, e ha poco a che fare con noi.

Mi spiace, conservo un ottimo ricordo del giocatore, ma il periodo da allenatore è stato uno scempio. Auguri di buona vita ma preferisco stia lontano dal Milan per qualsiasi ruolo tecnico operativo.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2022)

comunque sta roba che il Napoli merita lo scudetto è assurda, come se fosse gia a +10 sulle altre.
Quando eravamo noi su dicevano che l'inda ci avrebbe ripreso ed era lunga


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2022)

Parole che ci stanno.
Un po' come me che auguro alla sua squadra di falliti di andare in B.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no dai non è così.
> a parte pirlo e (qualcuno) gattuso, gli altri non sono considerati traditori se non da pochissimi tifosi per i motivi più disparati.
> 
> ambro pippo paolo e nesta sono fedeli al milan. rui costa, sheva, seedorf, crespo, kaladze, serginho, dida cafu, kaka, ancelotti e poi me ne dimenticherò tanti sono più o meno innamorati del milan.
> ...


Pirlo cosa avrebbe fatto/detto? Il Milan lo ha scaricato (erroneamente se posso esprimere un parere personale) e lui é andato da chi gli ha proposto un nuovo progetto. Cosa gli si imputa esattamente? Posto che lui io lo considero uno che vuole bene al Milan da professionista, non sta a fare il tifoso indemoniato e con il cuore in gola come gli altri del documentario (anche se é spesso a San Siro e spesso a Milanello). Lecitamente aggiungo, anche se il giorno del divorzio ha pianto come un bambino Andrea.

Poi nel libro fa alcuni riferimenti a Gattuso o a Inzaghi, ma basta vedere il rapporto che c'é tra di loro in "Stavamo bene insieme" per rendersi conto di come siano cose "permesse" in quel magnifico gruppo.

Ripeto, parliamo di professionisti comunque.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Pirlo cosa avrebbe fatto/detto? Il Milan lo ha scaricato (erroneamente se posso esprimere un parere personale) e lui é andato da chi gli ha proposto un nuovo progetto. Cosa gli si imputa esattamente? Posto che lui io lo considero uno che vuole bene al Milan da professionista, non sta a fare il tifoso indemoniato e con il cuore in gola come gli altri del documentario (anche se é spesso a San Siro e spesso a Milanello). Lecitamente aggiungo, anche se il giorno del divorzio ha pianto come un bambino Andrea.
> 
> Poi nel libro fa alcuni riferimenti a Gattuso o a Inzaghi, ma basta vedere il rapporto che c'é tra di loro in "Stavamo bene insieme" per rendersi conto di come siano cose "permesse" in quel magnifico gruppo.
> 
> Ripeto, parliamo di professionisti comunque.


Di pirlo in troppi se ne sono accorti solo dopo che è passato alla juve.

Tutto sommato posso anche capirlo perchè a torino è stato il re indiscusso mentre da noi era uno tra i tanti.
Le champions però le ha alzate da noi e con noi.

Il distacco tra pirlo e il milan è stato crudo e freddo e condito da risentimenti.
Diciamo che un giocatore del calibro di pirlo se veramente si sente milanista può anche evitare di passare alla juve ma evidentemente aveva qualche sassolino da levarsi dalle scarpe e ha ceduto alla lusinghe dei 'nemici'.
La carriera per un calciatore dura relativamente poco ma basta anche poco per 'sporcarsi' un'immagine e pirlo l'ha sporcata non una ma più e più volte con dichiarazioni che di fatto lo staccano dal milan.
Pirlo con le sue azioni ha rivendicato la grandezza del suo essere calciatore staccandosi dal milan.

Per un tifoso è inconcepibile tutto ciò e infatti andrea mai sarà amato e ricordato come pippo che ha si fallito da noi come allenatore ma da uomo, calciatore e tifoso sarà un'icona.
Ripeto : un giocatore con le sue azioni sceglie il suo destino.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di pirlo in troppi se ne sono accorti solo dopo che è passato alla juve.
> 
> Tutto sommato posso anche capirlo perchè a torino è stato il re indiscusso mentre da noi era uno tra i tanti.
> Le champions però le ha alzate da noi e con noi.
> ...


E dove sarebbe dovuto andare? All'Inter che in quel momento era sulla deriva e che poco prima lo aveva scannato calcisticamente? Alla Roma o al Napoli? Alla Lazio? No perché per giocatori di quella generazione e di quell'età l'estero non é un'alternativa. Oggi Pirlo se lo contenderebbero a suon di milioni le squadre estere e li ci andrebbe di corsa. Lui al Milan ci sarebbe rimasto a vita a giocare da regista, Allegri aveva altri piani (salvo poi smentirsi e ricredersi una volta arrivato alla Juve).

Faccio fatica ad imputare qualcosa a Pirlo, davvero. Rispetto il tuo approccio, ma quando ti dicono:"O firmi per un anno da mezzala sinistra, o la porta e li.", mentre tu ne chiedi 3 di anni (da giocatore ancora nel pieno della carriera e con una classe immensa) allora chi ha cacciato chi? 

Ho la memoria corta per certe cose, davvero. Mi rinfrescheresti la mente sulle dichiarazioni che fece? Io ricordo solo quella del rinnovo (con Galliani che come regalo d'addio gli intimo' di non andare alla Juve e lui che dopo 10 anni di successi disse che ci resto' male), o ancora le prese in giro a Inzaghi e Gattuso.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> E dove sarebbe dovuto andare? All'Inter che in quel momento era sulla deriva e che poco prima lo aveva scannato calcisticamente? Alla Roma o al Napoli? Alla Lazio? No perché per giocatori di quella generazione e di quell'età l'estero non é un'alternativa. Oggi Pirlo se lo contenderebbero a suon di milioni le squadre estere e li ci andrebbe di corsa. Lui al Milan ci sarebbe rimasto a vita a giocare da regista, Allegri aveva altri piani (salvo poi smentirsi e ricredersi una volta arrivato alla Juve).
> 
> Faccio fatica ad imputare qualcosa a Pirlo, davvero. Rispetto il tuo approccio, ma quando ti dicono:"O firmi per un anno da mezzala sinistra, o la porta e li.", mentre tu ne chiedi 3 di anni (da giocatore ancora nel pieno della carriera e con una classe immensa) allora chi ha cacciato chi?
> 
> Ho la memoria corta per certe cose, davvero. Mi rinfrescheresti la mente sulle dichiarazioni che fece? Io ricordo solo quella del rinnovo (con Galliani che come regalo d'addio gli intimo' di non andare alla Juve e lui che dopo 10 anni di successi disse che ci resto' male), o ancora le prese in giro a Inzaghi e Gattuso.


Pirlo di fatto da quando è passato alla juve non ha fatto che prendere le distanze dal milan.
Lo ha fatto sempre , imperterrito, in ogni santa occasione, in ogni intervista con battute e frecciate cattive che, da uomo acuto e intelligente, sapeva lanciare.
Col passare degli anni si è legato alla juve e ha fatto come il marito tradito che si vendica facendosi vedere il giro con la nuova compagna.

Lo so che galliani e allegri hanno sbagliato con andrea, lo dico io per primo, ma c'era comunque una storia da difendere, calcistica, di appartenenza e di tifo, e pirlo avrebbe potuto difenderla non andando a giocare con juve e inter.
Non saprei dire dove avrebbe potuto giocare ma juve e inter andavano escluse a priori.

Mi rendo perfettamente conto che un calciatore è un professionista però è anche vero che se una maglia la senti addosso non vai a giocare dai nemici storici.
Poi ovviamente chi ha fatto la banderuola non va messo in croce ma chi ha fatto la banderuola evidentemente quella maglia , quei colori e quella gente non li sentiva suoi.

Non lo si critica ma non lo si ama come altri, tutto qua.
Lecito il comportamento di andrea, lecito il sentimento del tifoso.
Andrea non sarà mai nei cori allo stadio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Ottobre 2022)

Il Napoli è una bella squadra, sono contento che in questo forum in tanti mettevano il Napoli tra i favoriti a inizio stagione mentre gli esperti giornalisti al 6 posto se andava bene. Si guardano i nomi e si conoscono poco i giocatori. 

Non so se vinceranno lo scudetto ma sicuro lotteranno fino alla fine. Probabilmente sono i favoriti.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Ottobre 2022)

Un milanista conosco io,si chiama Franco,rimasto per 2 volte a farsi la serie B in un povero Milan mentre la juve che lo cercava diventava la squadra più forte del mondo in quegli anni,tutto il resto è noia,tutto il resto,quindi non aspettatevi nulla da nessun altro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Ottobre 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> parole che mi hanno profondamente deluso


Abbastanza si


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Pirlo cosa avrebbe fatto/detto? Il Milan lo ha scaricato (erroneamente se posso esprimere un parere personale) e lui é andato da chi gli ha proposto un nuovo progetto. Cosa gli si imputa esattamente? Posto che lui io lo considero uno che vuole bene al Milan da professionista, non sta a fare il tifoso indemoniato e con il cuore in gola come gli altri del documentario (anche se é spesso a San Siro e spesso a Milanello). Lecitamente aggiungo, anche se il giorno del divorzio ha pianto come un bambino Andrea.
> 
> Poi nel libro fa alcuni riferimenti a Gattuso o a Inzaghi, ma basta vedere il rapporto che c'é tra di loro in "Stavamo bene insieme" per rendersi conto di come siano cose "permesse" in quel magnifico gruppo.
> 
> Ripeto, parliamo di professionisti comunque.


pirlo come 1a cosa è andato alla juve, e già questo basta ma non è la cosa più grave.
da quando è andato la ha completamente rinnegato la sua storia al milan con uscite scandalose, ad esempio che conte è stato il miglior allenatore che abbia mai avuto tipo dopo 3 mesi che era la (non ricordo).
per me pirlo è un escremento che sta bene al cesso stadium, e stop.


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> E dove sarebbe dovuto andare? All'Inter che in quel momento era sulla deriva e che poco prima lo aveva scannato calcisticamente? Alla Roma o al Napoli? Alla Lazio? No perché per giocatori di quella generazione e di quell'età l'estero non é un'alternativa. Oggi Pirlo se lo contenderebbero a suon di milioni le squadre estere e li ci andrebbe di corsa. Lui al Milan ci sarebbe rimasto a vita a giocare da regista, Allegri aveva altri piani (salvo poi smentirsi e ricredersi una volta arrivato alla Juve).
> 
> Faccio fatica ad imputare qualcosa a Pirlo, davvero. Rispetto il tuo approccio, ma quando ti dicono:"O firmi per un anno da mezzala sinistra, o la porta e li.", mentre tu ne chiedi 3 di anni (da giocatore ancora nel pieno della carriera e con una classe immensa) allora chi ha cacciato chi?
> 
> Ho la memoria corta per certe cose, davvero. Mi rinfrescheresti la mente sulle dichiarazioni che fece? Io ricordo solo quella del rinnovo (con Galliani che come regalo d'addio gli intimo' di non andare alla Juve e lui che dopo 10 anni di successi disse che ci resto' male), o ancora le prese in giro a Inzaghi e Gattuso.


Dove poteva andare?
Real o Chelsea solo per citarne 2 a caso che lo cercavano da almeno un paio d'anni.

Poi io non pretendo di certo che lui debba andare dove voglio io.
Lui giustamente va dove vuole.
Però poi io tifoso si fa l'ansia idea. E nemmeno quella va decisa da altre persone...
Se non si sentono cori per Pirlo una ragione ci sarà.
Il tifoso ha giudicato.
Non si torna indietro.

E stato un immenso centrocampista. Uno dei più forti di sempre. Questa è l'unica cosa indiscutibile.
L'uomo sarà ricordato da 99% del tifo milanista come un uomo di melma.

Domani mi può pure dire che la Juve e stato solo un modo di "vendicarsi" ma che lui sarà per sempre rossonero... La cosa non cambierà per me.
Le scelte che ha fatte erano lecite ma non accettabile per chi vede il mondo in rossonero


----------



## kekkopot (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso in un servizio delle Iene:
> 
> "In Spagna si sta molto bene, mi sto divertendo. Differenze con l’Italia? Il calcio è difficile ovunque. Qua mi diverto, sto bene. Scudetto? Spero vinca il Napoli. Dopo tantissimi anni, per come sta giocando, lo merita assolutamente'.


Così la tua incapacità come allenatore sarà ancor di più sotto gli occhi di tutti...


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Ottobre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> E dove sarebbe dovuto andare? All'Inter che in quel momento era sulla deriva e che poco prima lo aveva scannato calcisticamente? Alla Roma o al Napoli? Alla Lazio? No perché per giocatori di quella generazione e di quell'età l'estero non é un'alternativa. Oggi Pirlo se lo contenderebbero a suon di milioni le squadre estere e li ci andrebbe di corsa. Lui al Milan ci sarebbe rimasto a vita a giocare da regista, Allegri aveva altri piani (salvo poi smentirsi e ricredersi una volta arrivato alla Juve).
> 
> Faccio fatica ad imputare qualcosa a Pirlo, davvero. Rispetto il tuo approccio, ma quando ti dicono:"O firmi per un anno da mezzala sinistra, o la porta e li.", mentre tu ne chiedi 3 di anni (da giocatore ancora nel pieno della carriera e con una classe immensa) allora chi ha cacciato chi?
> 
> Ho la memoria corta per certe cose, davvero. Mi rinfrescheresti la mente sulle dichiarazioni che fece? Io ricordo solo quella del rinnovo (con Galliani che come regalo d'addio gli intimo' di non andare alla Juve e lui che dopo 10 anni di successi disse che ci resto' male), o ancora le prese in giro a Inzaghi e Gattuso.


Però Pirlo veniva da 3 stagioni agghiaccianti e la maggior parte del tifo rossonero non poteva più vederlo. Nel 2009 i milanisti facevano gli occhi dolci a D'Agostino e questo dà l'idea di quanto fossimo disperati di vederlo in campo. L'errore non è stato lasciarlo andare via a zero, anche il Real quest'anno ha ceduto Casemiro, ma non sostituirlo con un giocatore all'altezza. Poi non è vero che non fosse cercato all'estero perchè è noto che nel 2010 Guardiola lo chiuse negli spogliatoi del Camp Non dopo una amichevole contro il Milan per chiedergli di andare da loro e sempre il Chelsea era stato molto vicino a prenderlo un anno prima quando Leonardo chiese a Berlusconi di non lasciarlo partire. Pirlo aveva tante altre opzioni ma ha scelto i gobbi.

Su Gattuso preferisco non commentare per tutto l'affetto e la stima che ho provato nei suoi confronti come giocatore. Mi limito a dire due cose: 1) è l'unico professionista del calcio italiano a non aver espresso neanche un parere sul Milan campione d'Italia (cercate su Google). Ci sarà rimasto male? e 2) a Napoli non solo è stato trattato come una pezza da piedi ma quando ha avuto il solito problema all'occhio un noto sito di tifosi napoletani riportò pure la notizia che avesse le ore contate ma non come allenatore ma proprio come persona. Lui stesse se ne lamentò in conferenza stampa ma evidentemente tutto questo è stato dimenticato ed ora si tifa Napoli come Auriemma. Prendiamo atto, come abbiamo preso atto della crescita di Kessie, Calhanoglu e Calabria sotto un'altra gestione tecnica o che Andre Silva non fosse poi peggio di Kalinic e Cutrone visto il proseguo delle rispettive carriere.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pirlo di fatto da quando è passato alla juve non ha fatto che prendere le distanze dal milan.
> Lo ha fatto sempre , imperterrito, in ogni santa occasione, in ogni intervista con battute e frecciate cattive che, da uomo acuto e intelligente, sapeva lanciare.
> Col passare degli anni si è legato alla juve e ha fatto come il marito tradito che si vendica facendosi vedere il giro con la nuova compagna.
> 
> ...


Beh si, condivido. Non lo so, io rispetto la tua integralità morale, quella di un calcio fatto di passione e rispetto, quella di un calcio sano. Poi però non riesco ad adattare questi concetti al calcio odierno. 

Da me Pirlo sarà sempre ricordato come il centrocampista più forte che abbia mai vestito la nostra maglia, o almeno per quanto ho potuto vedere. Una gioia unica. Sempre schivo, ma non passivo. La vita porta a scelte complicate, lui ne ha fatta una discutibile, ma non riesco a cancellare tutto così. Non lo amo come amo un Ambrosini, ma allora non lo metto sicuramente nella categoria dei giuda che si sono susseguiti. Non so se è chiaro.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pirlo come 1a cosa è andato alla juve, e già questo basta ma non è la cosa più grave.
> da quando è andato la ha completamente rinnegato la sua storia al milan con uscite scandalose, ad esempio che conte è stato il miglior allenatore che abbia mai avuto tipo dopo 3 mesi che era la (non ricordo).
> per me pirlo è un escremento che sta bene al cesso stadium, e stop.


Ci sta, ci sta. Questa di Conte me la sono persa. Certo che può pure essere letta come una frecciatina a Max che ancora era al Milan.

Ognuno ha le sue sensibilità, io mi rendo conto che quando uno viene cacciato allora la può pure prendere male e menarla a lungo.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dove poteva andare?
> Real o Chelsea solo per citarne 2 a caso che lo cercavano da almeno un paio d'anni.
> 
> Poi io non pretendo di certo che lui debba andare dove voglio io.
> ...


Capisco perfettamente. L'immagine si è un po' sporcata, però non è stato un divorzio consensuale è semplice. Delle attenuanti ci sono dai.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh si, condivido. Non lo so, io rispetto la tua integralità morale, quella di un calcio fatto di passione e rispetto, quella di un calcio sano. Poi però non riesco ad adattare questi concetti al calcio odierno.
> 
> Da me Pirlo sarà sempre ricordato come il centrocampista più forte che abbia mai vestito la nostra maglia, o almeno per quanto ho potuto vedere. Una gioia unica. Sempre schivo, ma non passivo. La vita porta a scelte complicate, lui ne ha fatta una discutibile, ma non riesco a cancellare tutto così. Non lo amo come amo un Ambrosini, ma allora non lo metto sicuramente nella categoria dei giuda che si sono susseguiti. Non so se è chiaro.


Assolutamente d'accordo, e chi lo rinnega?
Lui ha rinnegato noi ma io non scendo al suo livello.

A volerla dire tutta mi spiace che l'italia si sia accorta di lui solo alla juve ma ci sta , del resto parli di gente che ha trasformato in giocatori i kean e gli sturaro e in fenomeni i bonucci, vuoi mettere avere un pirlo su cui narrare e pontificare?

Invece la narrazione italiana ha cancellato con un colpo di spugna il pirlo milanista.
Io mi ricordo , tra le altre partite, un milan-deportivo nel quale pirlo avrebbe dovuto prendere in pagella 15.
Ma sono tantissime le partite da 'illegale', l'unico calciatore che ci ha invidiato pure il brasile.
Il falcao italiano.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Ottobre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Però Pirlo veniva da 3 stagioni agghiaccianti e la maggior parte del tifo rossonero non poteva più vederlo. Nel 2009 i milanisti facevano gli occhi dolci a D'Agostino e questo dà l'idea di quanto fossimo disperati di vederlo in campo. L'errore non è stato lasciarlo andare via a zero, anche il Real quest'anno ha ceduto Casemiro, ma non sostituirlo con un giocatore all'altezza. Poi non è vero che non fosse cercato all'estero perchè è noto che nel 2010 Guardiola lo chiuse negli spogliatoi del Camp Non dopo una amichevole contro il Milan per chiedergli di andare da loro e sempre il Chelsea era stato molto vicino a prenderlo un anno prima quando Leonardo chiese a Berlusconi di non lasciarlo partire. Pirlo aveva tante altre opzioni ma ha scelto i gobbi.
> 
> Su Gattuso preferisco non commentare per tutto l'affetto e la stima che ho provato nei suoi confronti come giocatore. Mi limito a dire due cose: 1) è l'unico professionista del calcio italiano a non aver espresso neanche un parere sul Milan campione d'Italia (cercate su Google). Ci sarà rimasto male? e 2) a Napoli non solo è stato trattato come una pezza da piedi ma quando ha avuto il solito problema all'occhio un noto sito di tifosi napoletani riportò pure la notizia che avesse le ore contate ma non come allenatore ma proprio come persona. Lui stesse se ne lamentò in conferenza stampa ma evidentemente tutto questo è stato dimenticato ed ora si tifa Napoli come Auriemma. Prendiamo atto, come abbiamo preso atto della crescita di Kessie, Calhanoglu e Calabria sotto un'altra gestione tecnica o che Andre Silva non fosse poi peggio di Kalinic e Cutrone visto il proseguo delle rispettive carriere.


Massì il Gattuso allenatore è proprio come dici, forse con un Ibra in meno (che non voleva neanche a Napoli). 

Però veramente pensiamo che questi, tutti amiconi di Maldini che è il loro fratellone adottato, vogliano vedere il Milan perdere? Il rancore oltre l'amicizia? Eh non penso a questo punto dai. Ma anche per tutte quelle persone che lavorano dietro le quinte. 

Capitolo Pirlo. Andrea è vero che poteva andare a giocare ovunque, ma non è della stessa generazione di chi ci va adesso all'estero. Stiamo parlando di gente che è stata nella Serie A anni 90, nelle migliori squadre e che non sono delle cime per quanto riguarda le lingue. Basti pensare a quanta fatica ha fatto Nesta ad andare via dalla Lazio. Nesta che in un amichevole contro il Real, dopo che fu avvicinato e gli fu detto :" Vieni da noi zio, qui si che si vince. Sei fortissimo." , Rispose: "Ma sei matto?! Sono nella migliore squadra del mondo, alla Lazio."

Altri tempi 
Io non so quanto concrete fossero le altre proposte e quanto girone valutate da Andrea.

Comunque per chiuderla, spesso si fa fatica a capire che il Milan degli "ex" non è più lo stesso. Sono cambiati giocatori, allenatori, dirigenti e pure presidenti. Tutto diverso. Si spera pure lo stadio. A chi sarebbe indirizzato questo tutto questo rancore?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Massì il Gattuso allenatore è proprio come dici, forse con un Ibra in meno (che non voleva neanche a Napoli).
> 
> Però veramente pensiamo che questi, tutti amiconi di Maldini che è il loro fratellone adottato, vogliano vedere il Milan perdere? Il rancore oltre l'amicizia? Eh non penso a questo punto dai. Ma anche per tutte quelle persone che lavorano dietro le quinte.
> 
> ...


Me lo sono chiesto spesso e credo che in troppi, tra giornalisti, addetti ai lavori, ex, abbiano una sorta di patologia del faraone.
Dicesi patologia del faraone quel disturbo di colui che vuole portarsi i bene nella tomba.

Che poi era più o meno qualcosa che vivevano i campioni del mondo dell'82.
Ti ricordi prima di ogni mondiale gli amarcord, le interviste e le ospitate dei ragazzi del mundial?
Non rivincere il mondiale era per noi come paese una maledizione ma per chi ha giocato, raccontato e vissuto il mondiale di spagna era una sorta di visto per l'eternità.
Ora alla vigilia del mondiale, sempre se ci ritorniamo, si scomodano lippi e i suoi ragazzi o la banda del mancio.
Gli eroi di spagna sono nel penultimo capitolo.

Per farla breve credo che l'epopea berlusconi abbia creato un legame indissolubile tra tutti quei protagonisti sul campo e non solo e ci sia quasi una malsana voglia che il milan resti quello.
E' un modo un pò vile per racontare e raccontarsi che i loro anni sono stati i migliori e la presenza del duo ancora in serie A non fa bene e non ci fa bene.
Se il milan oggi viene da troppi rinnegato non è colpa solo della concorrenza ma anche di tanti, troppi nostri ex che non riescono ad amare oltre il loro vissuto proiettando tutto sulla maglia e sui colori.
Mettici nel calderone pure giornalisti e addetti ai lavori che difendono con forza 30 anni irripetibili, lo fanno per amor proprio ma anche per riconoscenza/devozione.

Alla fine a fare da collante tra il passato e il futuro siamo noi e solo noi e solo noi abbiamo sofferto un presente freddo come non mai.


----------

